# SMTP settings - VSNL conflict with Sify



## arijitraja (Jul 6, 2005)

Hi.. i have both sifybroadband  and Tata Indicom VSNL Dial up Account. I use the mail id for the vsnl a/c but use the sify a/c to surf. Now ms outlook 2003 is configured for the VSNL connection but it only recieves the mails but doesnt sends any. I called up Cust Care and he said that i can send by webmail or if i connect using my VSNL dialup bcos only then the SMTP settings will work. Then he also told me that it also might work if i cam able to get the SMTP settings for Sify and put it in Outlook. Can anyone throw some light on this ?


----------



## digen (Jul 7, 2005)

SMTP is a protocol used for sending email.
It works on port 25.Ask the customer care person to give you SMTP address of the ISP's mail server which then has to be entered into MS Outlook 2003 or any email client for that matter.


----------



## arijitraja (Jul 7, 2005)

this solution i know... u have the settings or any alternative solution ?? the customer care ppl are ***holes ..


----------



## digen (Jul 7, 2005)

I'm not sure of this since I have no place to check but does this help?

Configure for MS Outlook 2003

 List of POP and SMTP server names for the various domains


----------

